# Film School Portfolio Film- what they actually want...



## NySpree89

I've heard many different things about what a portfolio film should be.  I understand that it for the most part should be around 10 minutes, but some people have told me that colleges such as NYU would rather see potential in a portfolio  rather than a really finished product.  

This doesn't make much sense to me, but would it be strategic to not show schools like NYU your truly best work if (as dumb as it may sound) it seems too techincally advanced?  The only reasoning I could see behind this is that these schools don't want students to have learned too much before entering film school or else it would be a waste.  As a result they want to see good story telling as opposed to technical skills with the camera.


----------



## braininabox

Its not that they disregard your technical capabilities, its that they are more interested in  your storytelling potential.  If you do a great job of telling a story, they have 4 years to teach you all the technical details to capture your vision. If your storytelling abilities are struggling, all the technical training in the world won't help you.


----------



## Cinematical

You should always put your best work forward, but as braininabox says, the main criterion should be your storytelling. But storytelling is often closely tied in with the technical aspects (you can't tell a good story if the film is unwatchable). 

I sent in a 9 minute 58 second short to NYU and got in to production. It was a horror film with almost no dialogue, but I think it told its story fairly well (for being my first directed short). You can find it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gsQpFe19-c

but yeah, technical ability isn't going to hurt you, but it's not as important as storytelling.


----------



## NySpree89

Also, How much weight does NYU give your portfolio film? do you first have to get through one round of admissions people and then they look at your film/reel, or is it one simultaneous process?


----------



## Cinematical

Not too sure about that one, but I would assume they would look at everything all together. Because many applicants wont have a film, admission can't be brought down to that one point (if you stage it, that's what would happen).


----------



## Palm Tree Armada

I don't remember what order they review your application in, but I've heard that your admissions decision is 50% grades/test scores/normal collge stuff and 50% your Tisch application (portfolio/essays/etc.)

Hope it helps.


----------



## davepac7

wow cinematical your film was awesome, and very good acting. 
What I liked about it is that you didn't resort to unnecessary close-ups like so many other ppl do. Each shot made sense, and nothing was really exaggerated. It was thrilling throughout the whole film.
And I liked the very smooth camera movements.


----------



## Cinematical

davepac7, thank you very much. I, of course, can look at it and only see the flaws, but it's always nice to get a compliment on your work.

That film was probably the best learning experience ever. It taught me the value of pre-production (I had no script, no storyboards, and no set crew, and so a 10 minute film took 3 weeks to film...).

NySpree89, did you apply to NYU this year? If so, did you get in?


----------



## NySpree89

I'm currently a junior, so I'll be applying next year- good chance I'll apply early decision.


----------



## Cinematical

Then you'll want to start on your essays now. It may seem early, but if you're doing early decision, you want a lot of time to do them. They really are the most critical parts. Start the entire application, actually, just to take away the inevitable stress. Trust me.

And good luck!


----------



## Julianwoods

I really liked the lighting in that film. And the composistions were great to. There was a few awkward edits in there. Well done. I'm sure you will get into film school. Story was well told. Really drew me in. Didn't have that student film cringe factor either. Really well done.


----------



## neenstar176

from what i understand, NYU's academic review comes first, followed by the portfolio review, however i could very well be wrong


----------



## Cinematical

I believe you are right, neenstar17.


----------



## sBradbury

can my creative supplement film for NYU go over 5 minutes


----------



## Chris W

sBradbury said:


> can my creative supplement film for NYU go over 5 minutes


Undergrad or graduate?

Limit is 5 minutes for undergrad:









						The Creative Portfolio
					

NYU's Undergraduate Film & TV Production department requires a Creative Portfolio to apply.The portfolio is made up of five parts including a resume, a short video, an essay, a short story, and a creative submission. Details here.




					tisch.nyu.edu
				






> Film/Video of up to 5 minutes (including credits)



BUT limit appears to be 15 minutes for MFA:









						Portfolio Requirements for MFA in Film Production
					

NYU Tisch Graduate Film Degree, Portfolio Requirements for MFA in Filmmaking. There are two required components that you must submit in order to successfully complete your application for admission




					tisch.nyu.edu
				






> *Video:* The submission should contain one complete narrative or documentary film with a total running time that does not exceed 15 minutes. Video footage of staged plays or theatre performances is not acceptable. Do not submit a clip reel. Please be clear about your specific contributions to the sample. You may upload up to ten minutes of video directly to the media page within SlideRoom. If the total running time of your video sample exceeds ten minutes, a YouTube or Vimeo link to your work must be provided on the media page. Please test your video prior to submission. If you are submitting a link, please be sure no downloads or passwords are required. We also ask that you do not deactivate viewer controls on this link. Reviewers will need to be able to fastforward, rewind, and see the video runtime. Foreign language films must have English subtitles.



I would definitely not go over any limits. Could be immediately disqualifying or mark against you for acceptance for not following directions.

See our guide to applying to NYU for more info:














 NYU Tisch: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an NYU Film Student


					As a highly ranked East Coast film school, the Maurice Kanbar Institute of Film & Television at NYU Tisch School of the Arts gives filmmakers the chance to turn some of the most iconic locations in America into low-budget film sets.

In 2022, FilmSchool.org named NYU Tisch the Best East Coast...
				


Alexa P.
Aug 26, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School


----------

